# Space Pod Orange decals instead of painting?



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

*I have been experimenting with thin contact paper for the space pod. I have gotten excellent results. It looks so clean and perfect! BUT.... I just cant find the right Orange color contact paper. I hope someone will develope an after market contact paper/ Water slid orange decals for the ORANGE sections of the space pod. Masking and painting a perfect CLEAN edge can be such a pain to some modelers.

Can some one come to the rescue. It would be SUCH a great help

thanks, Tom*


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

tommmy said:


> *I have been experimenting with thin contact paper for the space pod. I have gotten excellent results. It looks so clean and perfect! BUT.... I just cant find the right Orange color contact paper. I hope someone will develope an after market contact paper/ Water slid orange decals for the ORANGE sections of the space pod. Masking and painting a perfect CLEAN edge can be such a pain to some modelers.*
> 
> *Can some one come to the rescue. It would be SUCH a great help*
> 
> *thanks, Tom*


That would be a pretty big decal!!! I can do it, and actually started to, but I don't think most people will want it. It would add too much to the price of the decals. And I be BOUND to find folks that did not like the shade of orange that I picked!

Opinions?

--Henry


----------



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

*orange decal*

Well Henry, You _may_ be correct, but I think it should be included in the decal sheet if you truly want it to be complete. Just look at your spindrift stripes decals. That is a huge long decal. It would be a great _opion_ for some modelers who are not very good at painting, AND who are not super critical about the exact shade of orange and it would be a great help to thoughs who want a very neat clean edge to the model without spending all that time masking it off and hoping it comes off cleanly. These kits aren't that cheap and if you screw up the paninting it will effect the look of the finished kit. As for the shade of orange you may be able to display a few shades and have us vote on the most popular. 

The orange decals would be a wonderful option to use. But that's just my opinion.

What does everyone else think?

thanks, Tom


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

tommmy said:


> Well Henry, You _may_ be correct, but I think it should be included in the decal sheet if you truly want it to be complete. Just look at your spindrift stripes decals. That is a huge long decal. It would be a great _opion_ for some modelers who are not very good at painting, AND who are not super critical about the exact shade of orange and it would be a great help to thoughs who want a very neat clean edge to the model without spending all that time masking it off and hoping it comes off cleanly. These kits aren't that cheap and if you screw up the paninting it will effect the look of the finished kit. As for the shade of orange you may be able to display a few shades and have us vote on the most popular.
> 
> The orange decals would be a wonderful option to use. But that's just my opinion.


Tommy:

Do you prefer decals or peel and stick vinyl? The vinyl is a bit easier to put on in large pieces (and not get bubbles), and if you use just a TINY bit of dish soap on the model mixed in with water (like just a few drops in 10 ounces of water) the vinyl will slide all over the place and give you plenty of time to get it right before it sticks to the model. You also won't have to worry about it messing up the existing paint, and you can even future the "silver" space pod, and then use the soap option with the vinyl stickers. It might actually look pretty good, too!

If I did it, I'd have to do it as an add-on. It would likely run an additional 5-6 bucks. It would run about the same price if I did vinyl or decal. I think the vinyl option would be the best solution. Hell, you would not even have to cut them -- they'd be pre-cut and ready to use! I don't know why I did not think of this before!

I'll do it if we can generate a little interest. It would not be hard.

--Henry


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would be interested in the vinyl sheet myself.
Steve


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

scooke123 said:


> I would be interested in the vinyl sheet myself.
> Steve


OK -- I'll see what I can do! I'll play around with it this weekend and see what we come up with.

--Henry


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Micro Scale Railroad Decals have solid sheets of color decals.They might have a orange one.alexander 


Yes,they do have Orange in their Trim film


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd go for either a decal or vinyl ... I can work with either ...


----------



## DMC-12 (Oct 7, 2007)

a vinyl sticker would be great


----------



## tommmy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Vinyl would be excellent!*

Yes Henry
The orange vinal would work perfectly. I already did a test on my pod with red peel-off vinyl cut it to a perfect pattern, and it looked great. very clean but it was red. I couldn't find orange. 

I hope you do produce a perfect fit vinyl decal perhaps separtely or combined. I will buy a number of them

thanks,Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can't see the need or use for a decal. You can always paint a decal any shade you want then apply it. Same with contact paper.

I prefer to paint as much as possible. Since the roof, whole front and back around the door is all orange, its easier just to paint it orange...

I found painting the orange part first on my model, masking it, then painting the metal shade worked very well.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Some people dont have a steady hand to mask as well,and prefer a clean edge of a decal.alexander


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd be game to try it. It would have to be on the next kit, as the one I'm working on now is too far along.

I make orange vinyl for the chariot already...


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Already got it done boys. Just got to post some pics.

Bob


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Bobman said:


> Already got it done boys. Just got to post some pics.
> 
> Bob


Yeah? Well, if it's anything like your launch pad effort, I think folks will rather wait.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

g_xii said:


> Yeah? Well, if it's anything like your launch pad effort, I think folks will rather wait.


Well _Henry_, I'll put my decal work up against _anyones _in the hobby. And I do mean _anyone's_.

Bob


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Play nice boys!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

j2man said:


> Play nice boys!


I have no problem with that.:woohoo:

Bob


----------

